# Blue Serrasalmus



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Well I know I don't have a picture but I think it's rare enough to narrow it down to what kind of piranha it is. I was at my LFS and I looked at the "black piranhas" real hard and I noticed that they had cerulean blue scales. The scales were not faded or anything, it was very blue to the point where I was pulling out my wallet and willing to purchase them instantly. Only downside is that there are like 3-4 5" in the same tank and all their tails are nipped pretty bad so I didn't buy them, yet..

Other characteristics is its highback. I'm guessing its a highback rhom since the name fits the description and I've heard about rhoms being blueish to black. Also is $60 worth a blue 5" rhom?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

that sounds like a pretty good deal. Where are you located? Be sure to get pix up when you do get the fish. Id be very interested in seeing what they look like


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yeah they sound kool. i would like to see this so called blue rhom!!

Oburi


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i'm located in laurel, md. so basically jump on this deal even tho they have been nipped? maybe i'll find one strong and aggressive. i was looking at french toast's pics of his trip and the his 1st rhom pic came into mind. ofcourse that rhom is a lot bigger and must have a faded color but it has a slight blue tint. the 5" "black piranha" is very noticeably blue. i'll be considering buying this piranha


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

as long as the fish doesnt have any bodily harm, you should buy it. Fins will heal up quickly so that shouldnt be a problem. Good luck and damn, if it does turn out to look like the fish in French Toast's fishing trip, I want one. That thing was the best looking rhom Ive ever seen in my life







Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

the fins will grow bak np as long as its not bitten to the skin/flesh 
just find the one least niped 
PIK IT UP and show us also 60 is a good deal so do it








make sure theres atleast a lil tail/fin left


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

alright, if i don't get xenon's caribe i'll most likely get the rhom. i will try to get a picture somehow. its kind of awkward for a guy to take a digital camera inside the mall than into a petstore. looks like im under cover doing an investigation on PIRANHA CRUELTY


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## mbenzofp's (Oct 7, 2003)

are you talking about the fish store in columbia mall?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ask them b4hand to get permission or sneak in and act like tourists then take pics


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

I remember frank saying that serrasalmus altuvie(sp?) are also known as caribe azule(sp?) (blue piranha) in south america. and he had a pic of one of his altuvie that also had red eyes. Maybe you got lucky and got one at your local store. I hear that they are very rare in the trade. Even if you don't want it, I'd get it and resell it on our buy/sell forum, but post pics first.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am new to the board to excuse me for asking but who is Frank? I am assuming that he is a P distributor similar to George @ Sark Aquarium. If so, what is the name of his shop? I have heard his name several times throughout the threads.. Thanks!


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

frank is the moderator (i think) for the identification forum. He goes by the name hastatus. He is the piranha science man. He knows his stuff. Any question about piranha that can be answered he can answer. He's basically the Godfather of piranha science on this site. His site is OPEFE that has a banner at the bottom of the forum index page. Hope this helps.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> chomp chomp Posted on Oct 28 2003, 08:54 PM
> I am new to the board to excuse me for asking but who is Frank?
> 
> *I wonder that myself sometimes.
> ...


Now back to the original question. The compressus group has 5 species; geryi, compressus, altuvei, hastatus, altispinis, and a big maybe 6 being S. marginatus.

The 3 main species altuvei, hastatus, compressus are very similar appearing species externally. Just minor body measurements separate them which makes IDing them extremely difficult unless you know the exact locality OR and a BIG OR, you have a good photo where I can see the body markings and a good flank shot (head to tail). These 3 possess the same eye color = reddish-orange. And 7 times out of 10 erroneously sold as S. rhombeus. Though its getting better.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks guys, I was just curious..

Just trying to get a feel of the board and it's vendors before I get the bug and start to expand my collection again..

-Matt


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

no prob, glad to help. Ok, did this guy end up getting the fish or what?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

mbenzofp said:


> are you talking about the fish store in columbia mall?


 yes i am. the "Pet Store" in columbia mall. they have 3 tanks full of piranhas labeled: red, black, gold.

i checked on the "black" tonight, which i saw the blue piranhas. by the end of the next week, i'll prolly buy it. gotta pay for ski trip and date this weekend so i am a little tight on the budget.

if you know the store in columbia mall, have u seen the piranha? if you go by there again, can u take a pic?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

alright i have the money saved up to get the 3 remaining blue serras from the LFS. they all have messed up fins so i'm guessing the dominant one was sold or something. i am waiting on the reply from mbenz for more confirmation before i buy these. pics will be up if i get them. if i buy 1 and it turns out that you guys identify it as a rare species, i'll buy the others, nurse them and sell them for the same price or raise them myself


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

please post pics, i wanna seeee!!









Oburi


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

oburi said:


> please post pics, i wanna seeee!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










me too...cant wait


----------



## mbenzofp's (Oct 7, 2003)

hey Boxer i went out there last night and i didn't see the "blue" piranha's that you are talking about. i saw a couple blacks and two golds in seperate tanks and a couple reds i believe. but i didn't see any blue. did you already pickem up?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

can geryi have blue coloring? now that i have seen piranha species over and over, i can say that its not a highback rhom, spilo etc. the bodyshape is just like the geryi's. also the gold piranha is a maculatus selling at $90. ouch


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> can geryi have blue coloring?


 Geryi (and manueli) have highly reflective scales, as far as I know for camouflage/hunting reasons, so if the light on the tank is already blueish or you have blue gravel, it could give it a blue appearance (same apllies to other species, but to a lesser extent).


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

boxer did you pick up the fish?? I know we would all like to see sum pics :nod: !

Oburi


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I think you can rule out a manueli or geryi, because i doubt a fish store in the mall would have either for sale and be selling them for only 50 bucks a piece. They are both pretty rare piranhas, and easily to depict. The geryi have a long black stipe and they are very narrow. And manueli have a large humel spot like a caribe, but imo look much better. Also whats the update do you buy one or sneak a camera in? It would be cool if it was a diffrent color varient and it did have a blueish tint to its body.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

I have my camera and I am about to go to work in an hour, I will try to take a picture but it will most likely be angles because of flashes. I have a Kodak EasyShare DX4330 3.1 megapixel camera. if anyone knows how to turn off flash, it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/pub...0039c2s11.jhtml










Oburi


----------

